# Tort or ?



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Haven't bothered you all for a while! I've been referring to the two darker birds as Torts? What are the lighter birds? Are they just red grizzles?

Thanks,

John


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

yes they are red grizzle. your torts look like blue t-check with roller bronze. they could do with a dose of recessive red like this tippler


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply,

John


----------

